# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the month September 2012

## John Clare

Enter your photos here  (please only 1 per member per month!) to get your photo and your name on  the cover of the website as the photo of the month for September 2012!  Please only enter a photo you own! Please also tell us what type of frog  or toad is in the photo. Artwork is not considered a photograph, even  if it is prepared from a photo - please no collages or modifications  from the original photo beyond overall color/contrast correction,  sharpness, basic touch-ups (e.g. dust removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------


## BonnieLorraine

Ranitomeya imitator 'Tarapoto'

----------


## LizardMama

Pacman Frog, he/she is unnamed at this time (only had him/her for 1 day)

----------


## Kristen

My Hypomelanistic Spotted Marsh Frog
Powder  :Smile:

----------


## KingCam

Frogger, the Grey Treefrog.

----------


## Lemcneill

Once again, Pete the Gray Tree Frog

----------



----------


## Tyler

Let's try again!!


Rex my African Bullfrog

----------


## BlueisallIneed

Lucy my Whites  :Smile:

----------


## Pluke

Gray Tree Frog from my porch.

----------


## Daniel

my blue eyed whites tree frog

----------


## Heather

Love them all!  :Smile: 

Poison, I've never seen a blue eyed. What a beautiful frog  :Smile: .

----------


## Daniel

> Love them all! 
> 
> Poison, I've never seen a blue eyed. What a beautiful frog .


thank you  :Smile:  i picked him up last month at an expo

----------


## Heather

He's a great find  :Smile:

----------


## kevinpilon1

*Space Frog*
_Amazonicus species.
_

----------


## MrFunkhouser

Gabrille (front) and Sofia (back) play the waiting game; Sofia won.

----------


## adinco

Camo and Whamshell the FBT's snuggling

----------


## Wicked frogs

Proven pair top one female bottom male i know this cause last night they were going at it big time hope you all enjoy!

----------


## kimix

Hyla calcarata (Convict Tree Frog)

----------


## Lynn

> Hyla calcarata (Convict Tree Frog)


It's a winner  :Butterfly:

----------


## adinco

Kim what lens are you shooting with? I need a macro. I can't take very good ones with what I've got!

----------


## NatureLady

> Hyla calcarata (Convict Tree Frog)


Such a great photo!!! It's photo's like this that make me not enter every month. Simply beautiful  :Big Applause:

----------


## kimix

> Kim what lens are you shooting with? I need a  macro. I can't take very good ones with what I've got!


I'm using a Cannon 20D, with Cannon 100mm Macro Lens and Cannon MR-14EX Ring Flash. The Ring flash cost as much as the lens did, but the macro lens would honestly be worthless to me with out it, I've found it impossible to light any shot correctly with out it.

----------


## adinco

THanks for the info Kim!

I'd also like to change my pic. FBT named Camo

----------


## Wicked frogs

Beautiful shot you got my vote  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tyler

> Attachment 37236
> Gabrille (front) and Sofia (back) play the waiting game; Sofia won.



omg this one is awesome

----------


## Patsy

My Whites, Fiona and Shrek. Best buddies!

----------


## AussieFrogKeeper

OK lets try this again! My cute Australian Red-eyed tree frog, it's (Don't know the gender of the little fellow yet) name is Click!

----------


## morgan

Turquoise & Bronze Auratus juvies.

----------


## wesleybrouwer

This month i'd like to show 1 of my O.pumilio offspring.

----------


## Lynn

One of my A. moreletii froglets
photo taken 8/22/2012
Froglets purchased May 23rd 2012
breeder-Michael Novy

----------


## MantisMan

pacific treefrog hyla regilis

----------


## Michael

Here is a shot of the male Dendrobates tinctorius 'Cobalt' transporting two tadpoles.  While checking the tank today I observed him with the tads.  I put two bowls of water in the tank and in a matter of minutes the male and female began checking them out.  Shortly later both tads were deposited in this bowl.

----------


## Lynn

> Here is a shot of the male Dendrobates tinctorius 'Cobalt' transporting two tadpoles.  While checking the tank today I observed him with the tads.  I put two bowls of water in the tank and in a matter of minutes the male and female began checking them out.  Shortly later both tads were deposited in this bowl.


Hi Michael,
Oh ! I just left you a pic comment , hoping you would submit this _for everyone to see_.
Wow !!

----------


## Heather

A couple of my baby bufo's  :Smile:

----------


## Peakone

*Broxy*_ - Bombina Orientalis

_

----------


## Pluke

Peakone, that's a gorgeous pic. It reminds me of a alligator on the prowl for some reason, way to make a fire belly toad look bad ***.  :Wink:

----------


## coastal20

Mossy tree frog Playing dead.

----------


## Namio

_Ceratophrys cornuta_, Surinam horned frog, nothing but _attitude_.

----------


## Reptilegal

My gorgeousWhites tree frog named 'Sakira' which means 'cute' in eskimo

----------


## bill

oh, sure, why not. here's a pic of 2 of my 3 white's

----------


## SomeVirtue

Kero taking a snooze on his background.

----------


## DC101

Just a pic of my Auzzie Green Tree Frog i took recently.  :Smile:

----------


## mrzoggs



----------


## John Clare

The competition for September's photo of the month has closed (we'll start the voting/judging shortly).  The October Photo of the Month competition is now open here:  http://www.frogforum.net/photo-enclo...er-2012-a.html

----------

